# Advertising on Facebook?



## djjosephm

Has anyone advertised on facebook? What have your results been?


----------



## Titere

I tried to advertise on facebook but it didnt work. Maybe I didnt advertised the right way.

This is what I did.

I have an ebay store in which I have different niche markets. I went to facebook and joined groups that fit those niche markets and posted pics of my products and a link to my store. I only get a few hits from there.

Joe


----------



## Unik Ink

I tried it for a few months. Burned through about $300 without any hits on my site.


----------



## Wringer Tee

Waste of money.


----------



## [email protected]

We tried it... Got nothing.

Even MySpace hasn't been working all that well.


----------



## Pwear

Using Facebook ads, I got about a 0.15% click through to my site which is horrible, though that did equate to about 30 visits a day. Zero sales resulted from the ads though, so yeah it was pointless.

I got about a 5% click through with Google Adwords, but again no direct sales from the ads. I did find that visitors from my targeted ads on Adwords stayed longer than visitors from my facebook ads, maybe I just missed my target audience on facebook - who knows.


----------



## Binary01

facebook/myspace is over saturated......

i have my main mysapce account and luckily have been getting hits through that...a few sales also

the trick in myspace is to send emails to those withing a 10 mile radius of your location..... make the message sound laid back.....

i.e. 
greetings..... just wanted to drop a line about my tshirt line based out of detroit...when you get a chance you can view it at www. dirka dirka dirka .com .... i just released the 2008 edition last week and just touching based with those around me....

stay safe
b




basically thats how mine sounds......

send messages and dont try to add them as friends.... or comment


b


----------



## COEDS

I agree, I think it is a waste of money because of saturaion. .... JB


----------



## afrofusion

Forget facebook. i tried for 2 months and got "We are the ministry of sports in ghana and need 10,000 shirts" to " my clients like your designs, can we make some arrangement". None is legit. Consider this, facebook is mostly a student community with a few office "where we gonna drink tonight" groups. For the former, i know they don't have much to spend more than 3 bucks on a tee (i know i didn't have that much), as for the later, friday night drinks are more of a priority than tees from an unknown source.
Better try buying add space in your local community online sites etc.


----------



## JoeDanger

Good posts and agree Facebook has not evolved yet to the point where it makes sense to advertise. Not sure it ever will for tees unless you have a niche that goes viral.


----------



## lbunsen

I created a page on facebook and only have about 13 "fans" so far. I ran an ad for about 2 weeks, got a few clicks but no sales so I would have to agree with everyone on here, no that great of an idea.


----------



## MiNGLED

I ran a couple of ads on Facebook for 2 weeks, tried to target them as best I could and got slightly better click through rates than adwords but no sales. From anecdotal evidence I've heard Facebook isn't a great place to advertise as people are less inclined to leave the site by clicking on an ad, plus the ads are more subtle (a couple of people I know didn't even think that there were ads on Facebook!). May try it again in a while but will go back to adwords first.

Having a facebook page for your business is a good idea though. It costs nothing to set up an run and is easy to update with news and offers. Can't do any hard anyway.


----------



## Titere

Think of how many time you have clicked on an add in facebook...

I have never done so.

JC


----------



## Allen J

It was a complete waste of time and money when I tried it, and I set all the parameters correctly..


----------



## lbunsen

I think creating the page for free is a better bet on facebook the ads are very very subtle and it seems not many people have had a good run


----------



## sickStar

I would look at your territory. I had this discussion with a friend of mine. While Myspace is huge out here in So Cal and Vegas, Facebook is used more in the Midwest and Canada. I also think Myspace is a lot easier to spread the word just by how friends are added as opposed to Facebook.


----------



## MiNGLED

In terms of usage, I know 1 or 2 people (in my circle of contacts) who use Myspace in the UK, where as almost everyone I know uses facebook. From my limited experience, facebook is used more by slightly older people, most whom which are working (over half the company I work for are facebook members).


----------



## Allen J

Here's the results from my last campaign, which has been running for seven days.

Impressions: 23,688
Clicks: 5
Cost per Click: $0.72

That's an abysmally low click rate. My ad uses a neon color scheme to get peoples' attention (pink background, large blocky yellow lettering) and was targeted towards 18-34 year olds with interests that match my site.

The high level of customization offered for targeting, coupled with the extremely low click rate, leads me to believe that facebook in general isn't good for advertising. Most people are just too busy finding info on their friends to click on the ads.

Not to mention you get a very small ad space, and there are stringent grammar rules (You can't type "$", must type "money", can't use more than one exclamation point, no caps, etc.). Overall, a horrible experience.


----------



## djjosephm

Wow.. so Facebook is not the way to go.. Thanks everyone for the input.. saved me alot of time and some money..


----------



## systematicdesign

i tried facebook advertisement and had the same results. i targeted a specific group of people based on their interests and only have 2 clicks so far. this is probably not the best way to advertise.

i've also tried google adwords....i get more clicks but even that is not substantial. might be wise to do this on the side but not as your primary advertising.


----------



## tqualizerman

We just conducted an advertising experiment and the results concur with what Allen J posted...highly targeted ad, abysmally-low click-thru, zero conversions.

I think the bottom line is that most people are not using facebook for shopping. Any clicks you get are pure curiosity....they may come back at a later time and buy from you, in which case make sure you're using the best visitor tracking software you can find.

Google AdWords on the other hand produces 50% of our sales. The reason I believe this happens is because we typically have the number one ranking for our keywords, and customers see the ad and the ranking together and it equals legitimacy. Unlike facebook people use Google for everything, and you can tap into the millions who are out there shopping and ready to buy.


----------



## FieldDress

I've been holding out on advertising on FB since all my comments and statistics show tirekickers. Few orders, but not worth the buck. Good to hear the same for everyone else...was beginning to doubt my line.


----------



## squidsyndicate

Is it profitable using the Google adwords? I just checked it out and it costs a fair amount for some of the keywords. I know it depends on what you have on your site, but I am concerned about how many people might click just for the heck of it and cost you a fortune without purchasing a thing.


----------



## taylormoson

HOLD ITTTTTTTT!!! 

I am going to have to disagree with just about ALL of you on the facebook ad bashing. My company, Consuul Printing and Design, has been VERY successful with facebook advertising.

The purpose of facebook is not necessarily to generate sales as most of these people have misinterpreted. We have used it very successfully as a branding tool for EXTREMELY cheap. Your ad is constantly impressed upon the users, but you are not charged if they don't click.

My company prints T-shirts and promotional products for Fraternities and Sororities in the greater San Diego Area. Facebook allows me to further target these individuals while they are sitting around socially networking with their friends and family.

HOMERUN FOR US!


----------



## peachgeek

Same here -- got some clicks, but no love in the form of sales! Run away! Stick to improving your google stance.


----------



## T-BOT

facebook may be ok but i would think google adwords may be better...with some target work etc.

I do know that some well know t-shirt brands advertise on most of the sites I manage thru adwords and they continue to advertise. Must be doing ok I image.  

...then again, these are t-shirt related sites that offer a lot of valuable content/products. Are authority type sites that users are familiar with. So in a sense, by displaying ads in related content value sites, users may feel more confident to click. A referal sort of speak. In the other hand, a random type ad in a blog or group may not be as effective.

...ads in related content value sites, work good i've noticed! 


:


----------



## shersher

I don't think Facebook would be a good source either.

Myspace now has the pay per click advertising that could work possibly. I used to get a lot of response from myspace but since they have changed everything around for function, it is hard for people to see bulletins and therefore people do not respond to bulletins much anymore

Actually tonite I just signed up for Google adwords to try that and see what happens.


----------



## 90chevytruck

I think it would be better just to create an account on myspace, facebook, flickr, and twitter. Then just add many friends and network. Im sure there are many people that just browse these sites and will become interested in designs or your company. 

It will also help when searching on google.

I think??


----------



## tqualizerman

Not necessarily...I can't confirm specifically, but many large sites like those you listed make sure that any links you put into them contain the following code: rel="nofollow". 

Basically its telling the search engine that the linkee should not be given credit for the link, and indexing should not be affected by the existence of the link.

There's a tonne of articles available on this subject such as Getting Link Love From Facebook? Hold Yer Horses, Kids | The Blog Herald


----------



## 90chevytruck

tqualizerman said:


> Not necessarily...I can't confirm specifically, but many large sites like those you listed make sure that any links you put into them contain the following code: rel="nofollow".
> 
> Basically its telling the search engine that the linkee should not be given credit for the link, and indexing should not be affected by the existence of the link.
> 
> There's a tonne of articles available on this subject such as Getting Link Love From Facebook? Hold Yer Horses, Kids | The Blog Herald


Thats right I didnt think about that. But it is a good way to get your name out to your friend's friends and your friend's friend's friends...ect.


----------



## MentinkiZM

Facebook and MySpace are going to give you verry low clicks. These people are so used to ad's they no longer look at them. For your ad's to work on any social network you need a unique idea and somthing interactive, even then chances are slim. :-/


----------



## tqualizerman

The problem with facebook advertising is much deeper than this.

I can create a facebook ad which can a) target people specifically interested in tshirt, concerts, DJ'ing, etc. Perfect for my shirts. This might give me an audience of 350,000 potential viewers.

When you have an audience of this size you are better off putting much less emphasis on click-thru ratios.

For instance, we created an ad that produced 100,000 impressions in about an hour. The click thru rate was about 0.1% or 100 clicks. I do not and should give a damn about the 99,900 people who didn't click as this seems to be the reality of facebook advertising, and I'm not paying for those people. 

The PROBLEM with facebook advertising is that of those 100 people who found my ad interesting enough to click 0 of them converted. That is highly contradictive of our results with Google AdWords. Granted, Google AdWords are much more highly targeted than facebook, but surely there should be a better than zero result. 

I would urge you not to get caught up on clicks, because the audience size of facebook will give you a reasonable number of highly targetable clicks to work with. The problem is that facebook is not currently a go-to shopping tool. If facebook wants their advertising platform to succeed they need to start attracting shoppers who are in a buying mood as oposed to people who just want to post their latest family picnic photos. 

I agree that a custom widget with a real purpose would produce a steady stream of visitors who over time would probably lead to high conversions, but such a thing is likely not a reasonable option for most of us using this forum.


----------



## markw18

I just launched my website about a week ago and prior to that I created a fan page which I invited tons of people to and have around 67 or so people, most friends of mine. But when I did launch my site I sent message out and our first day we got over 1,000 hits. I got one or two buyers but I still havent gotten it to where I'm getting a lot of people in to buy. I also added people on myspace and posted a ad on every person that added me which also got more hits to my page but no concrete buyers. I'm glad I read this post though cause I was considering purchasing ad space on there, glad Im not now. But I must say continuously posting your website on your status or whatever and telling people about it on facebook does help somewhat.


----------



## Rodney

taylormoson said:


> HOLD ITTTTTTTT!!!
> 
> I am going to have to disagree with just about ALL of you on the facebook ad bashing. My company, Consuul Printing and Design, has been VERY successful with facebook advertising.
> 
> The purpose of facebook is not necessarily to generate sales as most of these people have misinterpreted. We have used it very successfully as a branding tool for EXTREMELY cheap. Your ad is constantly impressed upon the users, but you are not charged if they don't click.
> 
> My company prints T-shirts and promotional products for Fraternities and Sororities in the greater San Diego Area. Facebook allows me to further target these individuals while they are sitting around socially networking with their friends and family.
> 
> HOMERUN FOR US!


Out of curiosity, how exactly are you measuring the success of your facebook ad?


----------



## PleaseDressMe

Would also like to know more details about this Facebook ad success.

We have done very well with our Facebook Fan Page. But we promote that via our website and free shirt giveaway.

AJ


----------



## tqualizerman

Teach us!

How are you measuring your facebook success? Have you seen an increase in traffic? Are you asking customers how they found you? What is the key?


----------



## tqualizerman

Telll ussssssss


----------



## markw18

This is how I basically see how taylormoson sells well w/ the facebook ad. Facebook is a good niche w/ their products because facebook is a primarily a young demographic and their are a lot of schools that are on the site. So seeing how they make sorority and fraternity tees helps them sell w/ using facebook. Thats just my two cents.


----------



## taylormoson

Christ...

Ok, 

So we measure our success for facebook advertising with simple analytics. I can track where my web traffic comes from. ALso, our salesmen are trained to discover exactly where the prospective client came from. Then i have my numbers guy convert all of that information into a report montly to discover where our prospects, clients, and website subscribers are coming from.

The amount of money we have spent on facebook is extremely minimal in comparison to our other marketing efforts. However, for reaching the fraternity/sorority community, it has been very successful in getting to them when they are "chillin" on their facebook.

Greek Printers must be licensed by Greeklicensing.com and because we advertise our style, convenience, price, and ability to print Greek letters, we have seen great success in San Diego, and at sporatic universitites throughout the nation.

Check out our ad on facebook or our website. We also have a facebook group and promote local Nightlife events. Many of these events are also promoted and blasted to locals in our target age demographic on facebook.

Hope this Helps


----------



## castlerock

OHG! I have a niche audience & opened a page just to network I have orders pouring in like crazy but no product, w/in 4 hrs I have 248 friends. Maybe try just a page w/your co name & see what happends & don't buy the ads.


----------



## kimura-mma

you're taking orders without product? now that's a business i gotta get into...lol.


----------



## roxDesignStudio

ditto, haven't had any success with facebook advertising. i've stopped advertising. i also created a page on facebook but most of the fans are my friends. from what i can tell even the best of the pages are hard to attract much fans (there are exceptions of course).


----------



## Relik Apparel

I myself have not adverized on FB and prob. wont after reading this great thread. But before reading this, I thought the "recommended" .50 cents per click is outrageous. Specially considering that a click means "nothing", could be a potential customer, but what percentage of clicks actually convert to sales! My opinion is that in order to generate any sales, one must have a significant number of clicks.

*I think that would be interesting, can anyone give feedback on average every how many clicks do they get a sale!
*
What happens if on FB you only offer like .10 cents per click. T-shirt printers UNITE, no more .50 cent per click, lets start a union at .10 cents per click to get the point across, LOL


----------



## Retro Campaigns

From my experience, CPM (cost per thousand impressions) is a much more effective use of Facebook advertising dollars than CPC (cost per click).

Also, besides generating sales, Facebook advertising can be very useful for branding your company and generating interest, in that you can target with great specificity, and bring people to your Facebook Page where they can interact in a known environment.

Facebook ad success depends less on how much money you spend than it does how much time you spend creating your ad and targeting it toward your audience, imho.


----------



## admiralgraphics

Facebook and MySpace are useless unless your customer directly knows you.

Think about it

Are you going to order out of state from someone you don't know the reputation? No, probably not. But if your company, is well established and has nation wide recognition, you probably will get success.

Before hitting the net, you should target your local area...


----------



## Relik Apparel

admiralgraphics said:


> Facebook and MySpace are useless unless your customer directly knows you.
> 
> Think about it
> 
> Are you going to order out of state from someone you don't know the reputation? No, probably not. But if your company, is well established and has nation wide recognition, you probably will get success.
> 
> Before hitting the net, you should target your local area...


Thank you, that advice makes a lot of sense!


----------



## Retro Campaigns

admiralgraphics said:


> Facebook and MySpace are useless unless your customer directly knows you.
> 
> Think about it
> 
> Are you going to order out of state from someone you don't know the reputation? No, probably not. But if your company, is well established and has nation wide recognition, you probably will get success.
> 
> Before hitting the net, you should target your local area...


That might be true if you're talking only to printers. If you have a brand or a line of shirts, then you are completely wrong.


----------



## Pwear

admiralgraphics said:


> Facebook and MySpace are useless unless your customer directly knows you.
> 
> Think about it
> 
> Are you going to order out of state from someone you don't know the reputation? No, probably not. But if your company, is well established and has nation wide recognition, you probably will get success.
> 
> Before hitting the net, you should target your local area...


I agree that facebook advertising sucks, but not for that reason. A large portion of my customer base is out of state, and 99.9% of those customers I have never met, or even talked to on the phone. We don't have nation-wide recognition, but we do have a presence online because we're active in communities like facebook and myspace, and use both effectively to run our business. Paid advertising has not worked at all for us.


----------



## ladyumbrella

Once we launch our t-shirts we were thinking of paying for some facebook ads..however, after reading this thread might have to have a rethink..

We have been on facebook for two months and have used it to try build a brand name and connect to potential customers..to date we have about 830 fans - and over 80% not from Ireland (where I'm from). So, from that point of view I think facebook is very very useful - we now have people all around the world that A) know about us and B) are interested enough in us to become fans..

The best thing is - it didn't cost anything..well, we have got some fans as we are running a competition so we will have a cost in the t-shirts that we are providing as prizes but for the potential return I think its worth...

As a lot of people have said that when people are on Facebook they're not looking to buy anything (generally) but they are susceptible to discovering new things (generally). With facebook fanpages you can, due to the viral nature of it, get a significant amount of fans with just a little bit of help from your friends..ask them to join your page and to send page suggestions to their friends - you can have lots of people hearing about your company very very quickly (in theory)...if, any of your friends friends happen to join then there is a chance that some of their friends will join..and on...and on...and on...

So, in conclusion, whilst we haven't tried facebook ads for marketing from the above info in the thread it may be a bad idea (at least the pay per click model)..what is definitely a winner though is using facebook to create a fanpage, build up brand identity and have some fun with your fans..by having that as the primary objective of the fanpage other things, like sales will come...we have over 50 pre orders already purely from facebook...so, get on it...good luck...


----------



## Relik Apparel

ladyumbrella said:


> So, in conclusion, whilst we haven't tried facebook ads for marketing from the above info in the thread it may be a bad idea (at least the pay per click model)..what is definitely a winner though is using facebook to create a fanpage, build up brand identity and have some fun with your fans..by having that as the primary objective of the fanpage other things, like sales will come...we have over 50 pre orders already purely from facebook...so, get on it...good luck...


From this paragraph I can tell that you are sincerely doing a great job interacting with your fans and you're enjoying it, CONGRATULATIONS, I am going to look you up and support you by becoming a fan


----------



## Relik Apparel

ladyumbrella said:


> We have been on facebook for two months and have used it to try build a brand name and connect to potential customers..to date we have about 830 fans - and over 80% not from Ireland (where I'm from). So, from that point of view I think facebook is very very useful - we now have people all around the world that A) know about us and B) are interested enough in us to become fans..


Wow, how have you managed 830 fans in two months? That is great!

Do you have a personal account to promote your Fanpage?

I did open up a fanpage and got so frustrated that I have not gone back to it. I cant invite, DM or search for ppl. How do you get the ball rolling ?


----------



## ladyumbrella

Well, I have my own a/c but I don't use that to promote LadyUmbrella - well, seeing as its all I do or talk about these days my personal page contains info about LadyUmbrella but thats not its main use...

To get the fans, well, just, "hustle" (as Gary V says)..talk to people about it, ask your friends to join and invite their friends, make it as easy as possible for fans to join (ie, on your website have a link to your facebook fanpage - our site has two or three), promote the page by telling people what they gain by joining, give them incentives, ie, discounts on first purchase or whatever...once you get a fan interact with them if they post on the wall, try get them say something back to you, build up a rapport with them, show you're human...the positive of this is three fold A) you've won them over to a degree B) you've strengthened their perception of your brand - if they have left a comment they won't forget about "Brand X" C) Their friends will see that they left a comment on your fanpage and us humans are curious creatures so they might check out your fanpage, possibly like it and possibly join up..

Continually give fans something. Have a "plan" or a strategy. Like, if you have lots of exciting news to tell them don't tell them in one go - drip feed it to them, keeps them coming back, commenting and interested in how your brand is progressing..

Hehe, look forward to you joining the fanpage - always room for more...as far as I know there is no special formula for facebook fans...just be excited about getting fans and then you'll be driven to get them...good luck..


----------



## Relik Apparel

Well thank you very much, thats some great advice and I will definitely try put it to use.

I will join your Fanpage and sincerely Wish You The Best! 

Even though your advice is Great! to actually make it work requires quite a bit of talent which you obviously have and I will try to emulate.

It is a pleasure to have met you here and will keep interacting with you here as well as in FB


----------



## ladyumbrella

dee305 said:


> Even though your advice is Great! to actually make it work requires quite a bit of talent which you obviously have and I will try to emulate.


...hehe, you're being too kind...I think its just a case of hard work, long hours and cutting down on any social life other than social media life...hope you like our fanpage anyway...


----------



## bweavernh

I'll confess, I opened a Facebook/Myspace account to generate buzz. However, after spending time on Facebook (and getting hooked on Mafia Wars ). I decided to use Facebook strictly as it was intended, to contact old friends. If those friends ask what I do, I'll tell them. If they ask to see my work, I'll post it. If someone else likes it, I'll try to do something for them. I have seen other pages where someone used it to promote their business rather than make friends and was a bit put off by it. (Kind of like when a telemarketer calls your house (AT DINNER) and tries to use your first name like they are really your friend. It comes across as real phony. I go to Facebook to (play Mafia Wars ) And chat with my friends. I go to T-shirt sites, forums, or blogs to look a designs. I might set up a specific page for my business, but I don't want to lure people to my personal page as a backdoor way to force my business upon them.


----------



## admiralgraphics

No, we are talking about printing services, embroidery etc.. not a line of shirts or a brand name of our own company...

If it were that, obviously my statement would have been different towards online communities and such.


For our type of business you have to establish trust in the customer with samples, quality work etc...

Online communities just aren't a source of customers for our type of business, unless they are local and can like i said come check the store out, the sample, talk to the people that run it etc..


----------



## jshade

I tried it out and didn't too well. But you gotta think about it, who comes on Facebook in the mood to buy something anyway?


----------



## Relik Apparel

Well, a little piece of advice for anyones who's about to try FB. 

STAY AWAY FROM MAFIA WARS !!!

I know from experience, it grown on you and then you loose half ur day playing.


----------



## ladyumbrella

I can concur with the Mafia Wars statement...

But ye, Jshade, you have a valid point..no one really goes to Facebook to buy stuff but they do go there to interact, talk with friends, see what friends are doing etc...if you try use the facebook page as a tool to well, make friends and potential customers, not as non stop advert it can be effective..it is a good free medium which can be used to establish your brand and get across to potential customers what you're company is about...if it happens that they buy something then thats a bonus...or, thats my view on it anyway...


----------



## rtosh

I have a question for the group. We have just started a FB fan page and was having some difficulty. I started a group page as well. The fan page difficulties subsided and now I have a fan site and a group site. The fan site gathered 68 fans in about 4 days. The group site about 202 in the same time. I don't really want to maintain both but the group page grows daily, where the fan page has grown by 1 in the last 3 days or so. 

I always felt like the fan page was the way to go, but the group page seems to be a little more flexible and it obviously is growing much quicker. Thoughts?


----------



## ladyumbrella

I've used group pages before but personally prefer the fanpage layout. It allows for more interaction rather than just posts that you can't comment on (unless they have modified it since I last used it). However, if it happens that the group set up is working for you then stick with it...tell fanpage fans that the party is over at the group and ask them to join you there....I don't think there is any right or wrong yet with regards to fb fanpages/groups..experiment a bit...good luck..


----------



## tuan

I'm currently trying to register for a Facebook "fanpage" and I'm in the middle of my registratation process which has several steps to it but I'm stuck at one of the steps where it's forcing me to create an ad that I have to pay Facebook for. Does anyone know how to complete the registration process for a "fanpage" without paying for an ad?

Thanks!
Tuan


----------



## Relik Apparel

Yeah, they try to make it "tricky" I guess, but once you get the hang of it is easier than it seems.

To skip that pay for ad page, look on the top left of your screen and click on the fanpage profile photo & you should bypass that ad page.

Also, if you've read this thread, be sure to open a personal profile & then a Fanpage from the personal one.

If you just open a fanpage you wont be able to do anything, not even search ppl. You need a personal profile in order to navigate FB.


----------



## tuan

dee305 said:


> Yeah, they try to make it "tricky" I guess, but once you get the hang of it is easier than it seems.
> 
> To skip that pay for ad page, look on the top left of your screen and click on the fanpage profile photo & you should bypass that ad page.
> 
> Also, if you've read this thread, be sure to open a personal profile & then a Fanpage from the personal one.
> 
> If you just open a fanpage you wont be able to do anything, not even search ppl. You need a personal profile in order to navigate FB.


Thanks dee305 for your info! Very helpful!
So even big companies like Urban Outfitters which has a business/fanpage also have a personal page? 
Please clarify this for me....you're saying that it's EASIER to manage a fanpage if you also have a personal page or you're saying it's IMPOSSIBLE to manage a fanpage without a personal page?


----------



## tuan

Man do I have to attend a seminar to be able to figure out how to create facebook page for my business?!!!!
So I was told that I would have to have a personal page in order to manage a fanpage. I just signed up for a fanpage and linked it to my personal page but now the URL to the fanpage is not shown with my business name, it's under my personal name. What's the use then? How do I get the URL to say facebook.com/"my business name"? I know it's possible because there lots of fanpages of businesses out there with their business name as part of the URL.


----------



## apt5tees

Waste-Think of it, have you ever clicked on an ad?


----------



## Rodney

tuan said:


> Man do I have to attend a seminar to be able to figure out how to create facebook page for my business?!!!!
> So I was told that I would have to have a personal page in order to manage a fanpage. I just signed up for a fanpage and linked it to my personal page but now the URL to the fanpage is not shown with my business name, it's under my personal name. What's the use then? How do I get the URL to say facebook.com/"my business name"? I know it's possible because there lots of fanpages of businesses out there with their business name as part of the URL.


Here's the step by step instructions I used to create a Facebook fan page:
How To Configure Your Facebook Page In Under 15 Minutes

It's free. You don't need to attend any seminar. You just have to read the instructions and take it step by step 



> How do I get the URL to say facebook.com/"my business name"?


You can only get a "vanity" name like facebook.com/yourname once your fanpage has 25 fans. Once that happens, you go to www.facebook.com/username to register it.


----------



## benthomas

Hi,

I can assure you that its impossible. Many got ripped off in trying to do it. If someone comes to know how, please share it here. It would really be appreciated by all.

Keep Trying !

Regards
Ben Thomas


----------



## Relik Apparel

Rodney's instructions are correct.

You need 25+ fans before FB allows you to change your URL. I did it. Be careful though, make sure you pick it out right. Once you choose a URL FB will never let you change it.

If you wanted a different name you would need to open a new page and start building fans from scratch once again.


----------



## ladyumbrella

dee305 said:


> Rodney's instructions are correct.
> 
> You need 25+ fans before FB allows you to change your URL. I did it. Be careful though, make sure you pick it out right. Once you choose a URL FB will never let you change it.
> 
> If you wanted a different name you would need to open a new page and start building fans from scratch once again.


..and just to expand on Dees point for those who are SEO orientated you have a nice opportunity (as far as I can tell anyway) to boost your pages rankings in googles eyes as google rates facebook really highly so any name you pick for your facebook page will help in SERP. 

apt5tees - you are correct not a lot of people click on facebook ads but the numbers of people who use facebook on a daily basis result in people clicking on the ads..however, is this the primary reason to use a facebook fanpage? ...I don't think so...

It is a "fanpage" - a place where your customers can get in touch with you and where you can reward your customers with discounts etc...don't look at facebook as a money making machine but rather a chance to strengthen your brands reputation amongst your current fans and try to gain some new ones in the process...in a way try to create more product champions who will sell your product to others for you...that is what I think facebook fanpages are good for...and its free...(unless you go the ads route)...


----------



## Relik Apparel

ladyumbrella said:


> It is a "fanpage" - a place where your customers can get in touch with you and where you can reward your customers with discounts etc...don't look at facebook as a money making machine but rather a chance to strengthen your brands reputation amongst your current fans and try to gain some new ones in the process...in a way try to create more product champions who will sell your product to others for you...that is what I think facebook fanpages are good for...and its free...(unless you go the ads route)...


Excellent point Ladyumbrella. BTW I m already a Fan of your Fanpage 

But let me ask a question. I dont know much about computers or technical data, so I may have misunderstood due to lack of knowledge in the matter, but I ve read that Facebook does not up your ranking on Google due to FB using some kind of "no follow" URL code.

Do you know what I m talking about or have you ever heard anything like this ?

Also, on your point about FB not being a money making machine, but rather a way to interact w current and "some" future customers, I agree with you 100%.

I agree that FB is excellent to strengthen your brand's reputation. But IMH experience it's "not enough" not launch your brand or business. It is simply too slow to rely on it alone.

At least that's the way I feel by judging by my progress


----------



## Rodney

benthomas said:


> Hi,
> 
> I can assure you that its impossible. Many got ripped off in trying to do it. If someone comes to know how, please share it here. It would really be appreciated by all.
> 
> Keep Trying !
> 
> Regards
> Ben Thomas


What exactly are you saying is impossible? 



dee305 said:


> but I ve read that Facebook does not up your ranking on Google due to FB using some kind of "no follow" URL code.


It may not rank your own "website" (at yourdomain.com) higher in Google, but the Facebook.com pages themselves rank high in Google.

For example, if you search for Rob's username in Google, his website comes up first, then his Facebook fan page, then his Twitter account as the top 3 results. 

Not that showing up for your own brand name is a hard thing to do, but having your own presence show up consistently in the search results is a good thing.


----------



## ladyumbrella

Rodney said:


> What exactly are you saying is impossible?
> 
> 
> 
> It may not rank your own "website" (at yourdomain.com) higher in Google, but the Facebook.com pages themselves rank high in Google.
> 
> For example, if you search for Rob's username in Google, his website comes up first, then his Facebook fan page, then his Twitter account as the top 3 results.
> 
> Not that showing up for your own brand name is a hard thing to do, but having your own presence show up consistently in the search results is a good thing.


Ye, Rodney took the words right out of my mouth there, google rates facebook super highly so having your facebook.com/brandname is very useful for getting users to find you online (or at least one of your online branches). If your domain name is somewhat competitive or lots of people have overlapping keywords, for example tshirtshops.com or tshirtshop.com or supertshirtshop.com if you can wade in with facebook.com/tshirtshop then when people do a google for supertshirtshop say there is a good chance that your facebook page might out rank supertshirtshop.com in the results..

And thanks for being a fan Dee - every one helps hehe...I agree, its not the be all and end all but as a means for free advertising/raising brand awareness it has been priceless for us. I guess the proof will be in the pudding when it comes to trying to get some sales conversions as to how useful it has been for us...time will tell..


----------



## Relik Apparel

Thank you both 

That sheds new light & a better understanding on what I had already read.

I agree that the Fanpage showing up in Google is Excellent. Specially considering the fact that Fanpages are viewable even to ppl that do not have a FB account.


----------



## EternylStudios

Great info here, anyone ever cross promote each others fan pages?...kind of a fan base builder exchange?


----------



## bweavernh

EternylStudios said:


> Great info here, anyone ever cross promote each others fan pages?...kind of a fan base builder exchange?


Actually a friend of mine suggested something like that. He mentioned to me how visual and performing artists ought to fellowship and network more. So I will be setting up a fan page for some of us to network, show our wares, and possibly trade work. (He is more into photography and Photoshop, I am more into hand drawing and GIMP). I am thinking of calling it Sharing Creativity.


----------



## gburgbeemer

I have not ied it either so I am interested in hearing from the folks who have and seen some success.


----------



## ChapterTEE

I tried 1 month ago. waste my money.


----------



## tuan

I didn't click on the "I am authorized to create this page" when I first registered the account so now it won't let me submit an ad. Can I change my status to do that?


----------



## tuan

Also when I log into my personal account to manage my fan page (because my fan page was created through my personal account) I don't see any link to click on to access my fan page, I have to type the name of my fan page in the search box for it to come up. Is that how you get to it or there's so place on my personal account page that takes me right to my fan page?


----------



## Rodney

tuan said:


> Also when I log into my personal account to manage my fan page (because my fan page was created through my personal account) I don't see any link to click on to access my fan page, I have to type the name of my fan page in the search box for it to come up. Is that how you get to it or there's so place on my personal account page that takes me right to my fan page?


It seems to take a few clicks to go from your personal account wall to manage your fan page.

When I'm on my facebook personal homepage, I usually scroll down to the bottom of the page where there's a mini toolbar. You can click on the F icon to manage your facebook ads and pages:













tuan said:


> I didn't click on the "I am authorized to create this page" when I first registered the account so now it won't let me submit an ad. Can I change my status to do that?


I don't think you would have been able to create the page if you didn't check that box. There might be another reason why you can't submit an ad. What is the exact error message you're getting at Facebook?


----------



## tuan

Rodney said:


> It seems to take a few clicks to go from your personal account wall to manage your fan page.
> 
> When I'm on my facebook personal homepage, I usually scroll down to the bottom of the page where there's a mini toolbar. You can click on the F icon to manage your facebook ads and pages:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think you would have been able to create the page if you didn't check that box. There might be another reason why you can't submit an ad. What is the exact error message you're getting at Facebook?


I think it said that I was not authorized to publish the ad.


----------



## Rodney

tuan said:


> I think it said that I was not authorized to publish the ad.


When you try it again, try to copy and paste what error you're getting. Usually they explain it (errors) with a link to their help pages.


----------



## tuan

Rodney said:


> When you try it again, try to copy and paste what error you're getting. Usually they explain it (errors) with a link to their help pages.


Good idea Rodney, thanks!


----------



## tuan

You can only get a "vanity" name like facebook.com/yourname once your fanpage has 25 fans. Once that happens, you go to Login | Facebook to register it.[/QUOTE]

When I click on this link it takes me straight to my personal account settings so I can only change the username of my personal account. The "fan page" for my business was created under my personal account and I assume that is how it's done. How do I get my vanity URL now that I have 25 fans already?
Thanks


----------



## tuan

Ok, I just found out that the latest requirement for getting a vanity URL for a fan page is 100 fans, not 25 which I guess was the old number. It seems like FB is always changing this rule, very annoying and unprofessional for such a large company.


----------



## Rodney

tuan said:


> Ok, I just found out that the latest requirement for getting a vanity URL for a fan page is 100 fans, not 25 which I guess was the old number. It seems like FB is always changing this rule, very annoying and unprofessional for such a large company.


That's weird. When you go to the Facebook FAQ for fanpages, it still says 25:











Tuan said:


> When I click on this link it takes me straight to my personal account settings so I can only change the username of my personal account. The "fan page" for my business was created under my personal account and I assume that is how it's done.


Yes, the fan page is created once you're logged into your personal facebook account.

When you go to facebook.com/username, does it look like this:










There's a link there that says "set a username for your pages". Do you see that?


----------



## ladyumbrella

Ye, it is very confusing alright regarding the number of required fans to get a vanity url. But, I think its still 25 as a friend of mine who had 30 fans was able to create one two days ago.


----------



## silverbolt

Thank you all for commenting on this topic. I was considering advertising on FB, but now I think I will just stick with my page. Thanks for the advice all


----------



## muneca

i have a few friends on there and they've all told me that it hasn't been worth it. i don't need fans...i need site traffic & orders!


----------



## Pwear

You won't get any traffic or orders if nobody knows about your brand!


----------



## dptk

It's all about numbers on Facebook, A great ad will get 1 out of 1000 impressions clicked, then to actually convert that to a sale, can be 1 out of 100 that click actually buy (depends on how good your stuff is), so for every 100,000 ad impressions you could get 1 sale. this is just an example, but relatively accurate. Figuring most ads cost from .30 - 1.00 per 1000 impressions, you do the math. You can burn a lot of money really fast. If you have great product, it could be worthwhile


----------



## silverbolt

great information and so many diverse opinions. Thank you all for posting your comments.


----------



## Playboy4LL23

I've spent around 120 bucks on facebook advertising and I get a lot of hits on my site according to google analytics from it, but no one buys the stuff so I guess its just the chance you take. I thought my stuff would be cool enough for at least one or two people to buy, but maybe not!


----------



## MiNGLED

This is all great but the main problem is how to get 20,000 fans on your facebook page. I would doubt that many people here get anywhere close to that, even by spending a huge amount of time and effort. I know that Lady Umbrella has just got over 6,000 fans and they have been doing an amazing effort to get those.


----------



## LODclothing

I'd say it's worth it to advertise. My website isn't finished yet so my fb fanpage has been my sole source of orders. We are just under 5700 fans and if anything it has provided me with:
1. the perfect test market for designs so I can get feedback before anything is produced
2. I never would have thought we would get just as many overseas orders as we get domestic. 
3. ACCOUNTABILITY! by setting up weekly contests, daily to twice daily wall posts, etc---I'm forced to keep designing and learning. 

So that's my take on it. 
Chris


----------



## DancingBay

I really dislike FaceBook and Twitter. My sister spend hours a day on FaceBook. I just don't get it. 

However, I'm in the process of setting up an Embroidery Business and went to the local chapter of Women's Business Center for business coaching. My coach said that I HAVE to set up a FaceBook page and a Twitter account. UGH. But, if it will help visibility, then a girl's gotta do what a girl's gotta do. She didn't say anything about buying advertising, just setting up pages.

I have an online store where I sell horse tack. I think I will need to do FaceBook and Twitter for that site as well. It's been live for 8 months and I just got my first actual sell where I made a few dollars last week.

I just gotta figure out how to do it, for a business, I mean. I have a personal FaceBook page with a whole bunch of friends. Can I transport all those friends from my personal page to my business page? If so, How???

Thanks,
Alisa
Dancing Bay Embroidery
Dancing Bay Tack
Dancing Bay LLC


----------



## Ingenuitee

I started off with a Facebook Group for my Ingenui-tee online store. But then I found out that Facebook Group does not give Ingenui-tee its own identity. All posting will appear as my personal posting. So I switch to Facebook Page. Facebook Page is better in the sense that it gives my brand its own identity.All postings will have Ingenui-tee logo. And it is easier to organize the pictures. So if you are thinking of having a Facebook presence, create a Facebook Page instead of Group.


----------



## DancingBay

I just wish I understood how it all fits together etc... I'm not computer illiterate by any stretch of the imagiznation, but to me, all this stuff was put together for the computer illiterate, so it isn't supposed to make sense. I was a computer programmer in a previous life, before I got burned out and left a well paying job. You know things have to be really bad to do that with 2 kids in college.

Thanks,
Alisa


----------



## CrossYourHeart

DancingBay said:


> I really dislike FaceBook and Twitter. My sister spend hours a day on FaceBook. I just don't get it.
> 
> However, I'm in the process of setting up an Embroidery Business and went to the local chapter of Women's Business Center for business coaching. My coach said that I HAVE to set up a FaceBook page and a Twitter account. UGH. But, if it will help visibility, then a girl's gotta do what a girl's gotta do. She didn't say anything about buying advertising, just setting up pages.
> 
> I have an online store where I sell horse tack. I think I will need to do FaceBook and Twitter for that site as well. It's been live for 8 months and I just got my first actual sell where I made a few dollars last week.
> 
> I just gotta figure out how to do it, for a business, I mean. I have a personal FaceBook page with a whole bunch of friends. Can I transport all those friends from my personal page to my business page? If so, How???
> 
> Thanks,
> Alisa
> Dancing Bay Embroidery
> Dancing Bay Tack
> Dancing Bay LLC


You may not like Facebook but that's where the people "are" so it makes sense.

You as a "Facebook user" can set up a separate FB page for your business. Then you can send "requests" to your existing friends to become fans of that business page. But you can't transfer all your friends over automatically they have to accept your request.

I didn't really want to do Facebook at first either, but now I love it. It's like having a personal PR site to announce news and products that people will willingly look at, can't ask for much more than that.

I can also sell my shirts directly on FaceBook! http://www.facebook.com/cyhclothing?v=app_335383991105&ref=ts


----------



## ladyumbrella

Thanks for the shout out Mingled..and you're right, we've been working hard to try build up a fanbase on twitter because, well, it works..We get most sales via facebook/twitter and even though we only launched on Jan 20th 2010 we have sold to 21 different countries and I attribute this solely to social media...

I think the key to success on facebook/twitter is to try do things differently..Establish a tone and be consistent with it..Bear in mind that your brand and products are NOT important to your fans, what is important to your fans is them..Try let them somehow relate to your products rather than relate your products to them..the use of "you" is absolutely crucial, in nearly every update on our fanpage I've used you..Why? 

We live in a WIIFM (whats in it for me) world - the use of you makes one feel that it is for them and so they are more inclined to "interact" with your update...This interaction is vital..As you get more thumbs/comments you get more visibility..And so try craft updates that are comment craving, polarize and divide your audience so that it is black/white or left/right, ie EASY for them to comment..Open ended questions are good but I've found the old divide and conquer is the best for interactions.. 

Apply the "you" mentality to every facet of your facebook business page..If you put up a picture make sure you give it a caption, something funny/descriptive/entertaining followed with a "what do you think?"..The more interactions you can get the better..and the quicker you get them the better...

We're closing in on 7,500 fans now on LadyUmbrella | Facebook and have got there by pretty much just applying the above...Try put yourself in the position of a fan/liker..What would make you throw up a thumb or comment? 

Would be curious to hear how one could get 20,000 fans though? without a slog like...buying fans? 

Good luck all..


----------



## Ingenuitee

CrossYourHeart said:


> You may not like Facebook but that's where the people "are" so it makes sense.
> 
> You as a "Facebook user" can set up a separate FB page for your business. Then you can send "requests" to your existing friends to become fans of that business page. But you can't transfer all your friends over automatically they have to accept your request.
> 
> I didn't really want to do Facebook at first either, but now I love it. It's like having a personal PR site to announce news and products that people will willingly look at, can't ask for much more than that.
> 
> I can also sell my shirts directly on FaceBook! Cross Your Heart Clothing | Facebook


That's a cool store page you have there in your Facebook Page. Wonder how you do that. How did you put the buy button in there and also the layout and links? I would really like to learn how to do that if you don't mind sharing.


----------



## CrossYourHeart

Ingenuitee said:


> That's a cool store page you have there in your Facebook Page. Wonder how you do that. How did you put the buy button in there and also the layout and links? I would really like to learn how to do that if you don't mind sharing.


Actually it's a Facebook app by Storenvy.com, which is who I use for my online store. But I've seen other conpanies that don't use Storenvy do it useing other facebook apps.


----------



## Ingenuitee

CrossYourHeart said:


> Actually it's a Facebook app by Storenvy.com, which is who I use for my online store. But I've seen other conpanies that don't use Storenvy do it useing other facebook apps.


Thanks a lot for sharing. Appreciate that.


----------



## LogoSportswearMe

Yeah, haven't found it too useful. It is really expensive...you can target the exact people you want the ad to be shown to, which is amazing, but we didn't see too much of a response. If you are going to try it make sure you select CPC (cost per click) so you only pay when someone clicks your ad. If you select CPM you'll be using up your daily allotted $$$ super quickly for no reason!


----------



## LODclothing

If you're going to utilize facebook do it as a tool to build up the buzz. Most of the social media "bibles" out there recommend that you offer something that's of value to the visitors and not to just push your product. What we have done is:
- have a weekly slogan contest (people submit, we pick a top 3, people vote, winner gets their slogan turned into a design)
- show some samples: we will put together two versions of a new design and ask our fans for their feedback. This gives them ownership of the final product (note: we can't use all the suggestions, but it's all helpful)
- come up with funny, witty and thought provoking wall posts (this is something that you really need to make a commitment to)

All in all, I would love to be able to just have a link to my fmbl order form (website is in development), but we have developed a great fan base and a lot of buzz through facebook. So if you use it as a fan collector and an idea generator, I think it's worth it.

Chris


----------



## ladyumbrella

There is another app that links into facebook which is rather cool that is not linked to any other store..It lets you set up a full inventory, offer discounts to fans and accept payment via paypal all through facebook..I set it up a while back for our page to test (to see if people were more likely to use it than buying via our shop) but am still to kick off that little experiment hehe..

What I did find though was that it was very easy to set up and possibly the quickest and easiest way I've come across to start selling online..To add the app yourself head to LadyUmbrella | Facebook and there is a link at the bottom of the shop to add it to your own page..Any one else using this app? If so how has it been?

Good luck all..


----------



## screenprinting

There is much more to just creating a page to gain facebook fans. You must join groups, blogs, feeds things of that nature and post your facebook link on other outlets to draw traffic. Make sure you keep your facebook for business and personal for personal sometimes ones friends can wreck a reputation so beware. Will post a great link to social media marketing written by travelers insurance. Kind of an insider thing my website designer got his hands on.


----------



## lincolnapparel

> I really dislike FaceBook and Twitter. My sister spend hours a day on FaceBook. I just don't get it.
> 
> However, I'm in the process of setting up an Embroidery Business and went to the local chapter of Women's Business Center for business coaching. My coach said that I HAVE to set up a FaceBook page and a Twitter account. UGH. But, if it will help visibility, then a girl's gotta do what a girl's gotta do. She didn't say anything about buying advertising, just setting up pages.


Definitely agree with you here, I tried Facebook and Twitter earlier this year (and late last year) and found out I can't stand them - mostly just meaningless white noise, people posting every mundane detail about their lives. I don't "get" how anyone can stand to read all that, or find a message in it, let alone try to send my own message through it, lest it get lost in the noise. It's like a bad AOL chat room from the 90s, hyped up so that "everybody has to be there". It's funny when people accuse you of being "computer illiterate" for not having a Facebook or whatever, as if that's all there is to computers. I see nothing "computer literate" about setting up a page, heck, you don't even need to know HTML like you did in the Geocities days. I build my own systems and write my own programs and web pages, and I've been working with computers since 1984, longer than most people on Facebook have been alive, so I'm not "computer illiterate" by any stretch of the imagination.

And as far as visibility, my Facebook and Twitter accounts turned into much more of a waste of time than an increase in visibility. So, I pretty much quit using them. I've found much more effective (mainly local) ways to market my T-shirts and get feedback, and the best thing is I don't need a social networking site account or deal with random chitchat all day to do it. The way I see it, there's 6 billion people in the world, and there's 2 billion on the Internet, and only 500 million on Facebook. If there's any place that people "are", it's in the physical world and next to that, the Internet at large.

You don't need a Facebook to market your business and no one should tell you otherwise. It's just a tool like everything else, and for some businesses it will work and for some it will not, just like every other form of marketing. I think it's sad how so many businesses are falling for the hype that they need to be "social" and end up throwing money and/or time away at it.



> It lets you set up a full inventory, offer discounts to fans and accept payment via paypal all through facebook


I'm not sure I'd trust any store operating only on Facebook with all the security and privacy issues it has. You should have a regular website open to the public for those who don't have a Facebook or don't want to use it to make purchases.



> polarize and divide your audience so that it is black/white or left/right


The last thing the world needs is more divisiveness, I don't need or want to create it when marketing my brand, this statement makes me feel glad I'm not into this "social" stuff.


----------



## Relik Apparel

In my opinion they serve a good purpose for your business if used properly. If you cant wait to play Farmville and Mafia wars all day than you are loosing valuable time you should be investing in promoting your products.

But I think they are a great way to connect with fans, get feedback on new designs, post new items, coupons, etc.. Of course I wold not make them my only source of advertising.

.


----------



## n.signia

These days, you need to go to where the people are, and the people are on Facebook. If you manage it right, you will make money using Facebook. There is so much potential there. Use it to have giveaway contests, post pictures of your work, let people know about upcoming sales, post "how it works" picture sequences, and video. People have really responded well to our Facebook campaign and it has resulted in sales. Were never annoying and don't constantly plug ourselves, but we do put up cool content, and that keeps us in peoples minds when they need screen printing.


----------



## EternalRival

I got free credit to advertise with facebook. So far I gained 3 fans. . Some pros are you can target certain age groups as well as target marketing on interest. Once my free credit is up I will most likely cancel it.


----------



## ejfuentz

I tried it had several hits, and only 2 people bought still trying and tweeking what I may have done wrong- It doesn't mean it won't work for you.


----------



## Relik Apparel

EternalRival said:


> I got free credit to advertise with facebook. So far I gained 3 fans. . Some pros are you can target certain age groups as well as target marketing on interest. Once my free credit is up I will most likely cancel it.


There used to be a Visa cc that used to offer $200 free Facebook advertising credit upon approval, but the promo was taken off. 

If you do not mind sharing how you are getting free advertising credits with the rest of the community I am sure you will get a lot of "Thanks" 
.


----------



## EternalRival

Relik Apparel said:


> There used to be a Visa cc that used to offer $200 free Facebook advertising credit upon approval, but the promo was taken off.
> 
> If you do not mind sharing how you are getting free advertising credits with the rest of the community I am sure you will get a lot of "Thanks"
> .


When I open an account with webhost, justhost.com, they provided me redemption codes for google, yahoo, myspace and of course fasebook. Its not a large amount like 20bucks.


----------



## Relik Apparel

Hah, hah, here's a funny one. If anyone can crack it please share:

Supposedly free $50 in FB advertising, but the last letter is missing Free Facebook Advertising coupon of $50: Just a little problem | HaveAllFree.com

I do not know if this is real or not, but I guess is worth the shot 

.


----------



## jbeardiii

wanted to know if anyone has ANY success stories on facebook ad targeting. 
If over the years it has gotten better or based on all the previous replies it still seems like a waste of time and money?

Im very curious if anyone thinks that if they could do it over again and HAD to use facebook what would they do differently that might lead to better conversions ratios..basically what im asking is do you think you couldve done a better job to possibly have given you better results?


----------



## Tshirtgang

You can have success using facebook Ads. They have come along way since this thread was first created. The key is selecting a detailed target market so your conversion rate is high. The higher click to impression ratio you have the cheaper your cost per click will be. I have had click costs as low as 2 cents with thousands of clicks daily. I suggest play around with it and don't quit if your first campaign does not go well. 
IF you find the right product it can be a great marketing tool.


----------



## MsMonica

lbunsen said:


> I think creating the page for free is a better bet on facebook the ads are very very subtle and it seems not many people have had a good run


I agree. I have a friend who is quite successful in marketing her products on facebook and twitter. She friends anyone and everyone. And on a daily basis post links to her site, blog , store and her youtube videos. But the key is keeping it updated on the regular.


----------



## adam hans

make ad using the pay for impression and make a TOP NOTCH ad which people want to click.

not just 'my designs and an image etc....

You need to put a nice ad image with a funny design or something which is currently very popular then you will see people lick it.

Its good once you get it right and can get you the result you want but you have to be clever using the Facebook advertisement tools


----------



## movingquotes

I have never had success advertising on facebook. Their search criteria is not targeted enough for niche markets. You are better off creating a facebook page and build up your network of "likes." Save your money for the more traditional search engine online advertising.


----------



## Donlavon1

I agree. I advertised on both my facebook and twitter acounts for about a month now but have yet to recived a sell let alone a visit to my site. Your better off trying another method to increase traffic and sells to your site.


----------



## johnasonlulu

I agreed, really quite useless.


----------



## codyjoe

Everyone here seems to be approaching social media in general all wrong. If you're looking to increase sales via social media then you need to first transfer customers to your social accounts, communicate through great content, and then very seldom create posts selling your services.

I get the feeling those of you complaining don't have any form of a social following to begin with so but posting photos telling people to buy will do nothing. Get people drawn in through promotions on Facebook, post educational content on Twitter, and also create blogs and other fun content like behind the scenes photos for people to see. You need to create engagement on a daily basis through unique content. Otherwise you're honestly wasting your time with social media altogether.


----------



## tristanphillips

codyjoe said:


> Everyone here seems to be approaching social media in general all wrong. If you're looking to increase sales via social media then you need to first transfer customers to your social accounts, communicate through great content, and then very seldom create posts selling your services.
> 
> I get the feeling those of you complaining don't have any form of a social following to begin with so but posting photos telling people to buy will do nothing. Get people drawn in through promotions on Facebook, post educational content on Twitter, and also create blogs and other fun content like behind the scenes photos for people to see. You need to create engagement on a daily basis through unique content. Otherwise you're honestly wasting your time with social media altogether.


Agreed,you must provide value with your brand and to your customers.


----------



## benagain

ive had some success..build a page that people will 'like' and their friends will see it and like it as well..it can snowball from there.


----------



## kirhidemi

Oh I see so advertising on facebook wont help anyway same experience here but only I join group where my niche market is I got few click for doing this but still I believe its worth for a long run.


----------



## stevemib

Advertising on FB/twitter is hit or miss. You really have to know what you are doing. Im in a fb group and guys selling 1k+ shirts a week.....and some going bust. The heavy hitters do share alot of info and its up to you to learn.
So those saying fb ads dont work are incorrect. They absolutely do. 90% of Teespring sales are from fb ads and how many tees does Teespring sell? Now some will say that was all the name/dob campaigns, while that is true they have rebounded and built it back up to same levels with fb ads new interface.
Great design + <100k active niche audience + fb ad split testing + great landing page + great ad copy=sales 
Not easy but it is being done daily. I myself am having some success and working towards that goal of 1k/week.
Keep the faith.


----------



## OneTrickPony

I get plenty sales of Facebook and I just use it to post in groups around my area, also I post every print I do even if it is one print, it gives the feeling that you are busy and people remember you.

I try not to make it a hard sell page, rather to use it as a reminder that hey there is a screen printer in our area, you still have to go out and speak to people nothing beats face to face.

I run 2 websites and the screen printing one for my chosen keywords hogs googles first page with results.

Social media is there to speak to your clients, potential clients and post random stuff


----------



## strummingbeat

djjosephm said:


> Has anyone advertised on facebook? What have your results been?


Yes we did it but I am really fan of free advertisement on Facebook because paid side bar ads are expensive and paid likes or fake as per my understanding. I am getting 2 inquiries in a week.


----------



## Tshirtgang

We have received mostly positive comments from our resellers in regards to the new and improved Facebook Advertising. Your product just needs to be able to target a specific audience and you should get some good quality clicks.


----------



## strummingbeat

Allen J said:


> It was a complete waste of time and money when I tried it, and I set all the parameters correctly..


Allen, My friend I am getting business from Facebook and its not very good but its good


----------



## tristanphillips

I can only speak highly of FaceBook ads side. Mobile traffic is explosive and @strummingbeat if you use targeted custom audiences, you can keep your click cost low and get sales at the same time.


----------



## lemorris

You know...FB is like a plant...water it..it'll grow. Share and keep sharing. You can't place business expectations on it. It's social..it's not magic bullet instant success based stuff.

A while back I started loosely following the 70-20-10 rule and my page grew rapidly. I'm well over 25k likes and all I do is draw.

Here's a link explaining it. 

Infamous 70/20/10 Rule of Facebook [infographic]

Try it...it works...and it's fun.


----------



## strummingbeat

Mostly I am getting business from Facebook and its really good response


----------



## garagegirl

I use FB for advertising and it creates a HUGE stir and phone calls for us. It's cheap and compared to the two local paper advertisers and the local radio, it's pennies. I just create an ad in Corel like I would if I were putting it in a paper ad(which I rarely ever do) and then post it on our fb page and promote it. I've reached 3k people since yesterday and it's less than $5. The phone has rung 9 times in less than 24 hours for can coolers. FOR US, in Podunk County population 8, it's completely worth it. Good luck to you all.


----------



## DigitalInkArts

I too tried ads on Facebook and Google adwords. Nothing. Here is what did work. I made a commercial. It took me a week to make it and edit it, voice over and music. I then loaded it Facebook and asked everyone to please share it, not just like it. In one week it had 4,000 hits. I gained 5 customers in the couple weeks that followed. 

Doesn't sound like much but it's being seen. I will make another one in a couple months. People will notice and remember if you keep hitting them with it.I am even going to go around to other businesses and include them in my up coming videos. More exposure through their customers and a free plug for them. 

I know not every one has video editing skills but maybe you know someone or find a student who is looking for practice. Use your phone video if you have to. Be creative.
Sent from my D6708 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## DigitalInkArts

Also.. If you live in a smaller town try a billboard if available. Here it's 500 per month. Not really that expensive when compared to a weekend full page ad in the paper..$500.00, I'll take the billboard 

Sent from my D6708 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## ehas0430

We promote on facebook with great success,
our company offers facebook advertising to individuals who want to promote their designs. We charge $1 a day, to make the images for the ad and write the ads for you.. EX: u want to have a 5 day campaign we charge $5 + what ever you want to invest into FB. They charge per click its usually around $0.03 - $0.11 per click.


----------



## Imagine It Vinyl

ehas0430 said:


> We promote on facebook with great success,
> our company offers facebook advertising to individuals who want to promote their designs. We charge $1 a day, to make the images for the ad and write the ads for you.. EX: u want to have a 5 day campaign we charge $5 + what ever you want to invest into FB. They charge per click its usually around $0.03 - $0.11 per click.


$0.03-$0.11 per click on facebook? I have been running ad campaigns that are reaching 60,000+ people in 5 days and have yet to get a ppc below $0.28.


----------



## ehas0430

Imagine It Vinyl said:


> $0.03-$0.11 per click on facebook? I have been running ad campaigns that are reaching 60,000+ people in 5 days and have yet to get a ppc below $0.28.



We Discount it, We only charge the customer that range, we were able to get tons of facebook credits over the years and we use those to promote for people.

We use to have a Non-Profit tied to us, and they gave us a deal for every $1 we spent they gave us about $5 worth of advertising, We have a very large excess of them left over on our account.


----------



## lemorris

I ran ads for $5 a day over the 2 weeks before Xmas.

I saw an 80% increase in referral traffic and in a 2 week period I sold over $1000 on one tshirt design from Facebook alone. I'm not running a huge store. I'm a bottom feeder, but if I can do it....

VW T-shirt FDB...R â€“ The Lem Shop

I did sell more shirts over that same period using Google Ad Words for the same dollar amount but FB more than held its own. If you wanna talk Ad Words in a different thread, let me know. My ad words campaigns for an aftermarket vw shop I do stuff for generated over 300k at a 762% roi. Every dollar we gave got us over 7 dollars back. Not huge, but not bad either.

For FB, I follow the *70/20/10 rule* on FB, look it up. How you post is important.









FB will be useless if you just do an ad and expect a win. You need to be more strategic.

Boost store related posts that have some traction. Create ads that have strong visuals and less text. Engage your LIKERS...be social....it's social media.....right?



p.s. Note how I snuck in a link to my store to create a backlink from this site which is a much bigger site. Now Google thinks I'm cool and wants to ask me to the Sadie Hawkins dance.....just sayin.


----------



## cirvinel

Has anybody found that the ads are not working properly? Seems to be putting them out really slowly this weekend for me. Not sure if it is my settings. Posting from the UK.


----------



## pmzirkle

Waste if time and money unless you want to post pics of your meals and kids videos.


----------



## limey

Save your money
Pay thousands for fans then have to spend loads to post to them
Rather give money to charity
Just my take on it.


----------



## cirvinel

If you target the correctly they work a treat. 

Get Social Lead Freak.


----------



## lemorris

You can't expect something for nothing anywhere. 

Launched a $5 a day campaign targeting my clients audience, gained 3,400 likes in less than a week.

Increased site referrals by 62%

$2600 in site sales.

It might not be facebook...it might be your product and the audience you are targeting. 

If someone was trying to get me to buy bright purple boas, I wouldn't buy....

ok...I wouldn't buy more than 4.


----------



## mcathro

I thought I'd chime in and say that I have had really good luck with Facebook! Before using them I was doing banner ads targeted at my very small and specific niche for about $100 a month. That was getting me 30-50 clicks a day.

I do have a business Facebook page, and I have been building that fanbase there with daily funny posts, shared images and even paid to promote my page for a few weeks to build it up. I do believe that is a large help to my success in FB advertising. (I have about 20,000 fans/likes on my FB page.)

Anyway I wasn't getting the bang for my buck on the banner ads so I created a paid FB ad showcasing one of my more popular shirts and launched it. I went from 30-50 visits a day on my site to 300-500 starting at about ten bucks per day advertising. Sales jumped up too, becoming more regular. After a few weeks of that I decided to experiment and bumped that ad set to $50 per day. As a result I've seen a big increase in my sales to correspond with the new ad budget. 

Now, I admit, I am only about a week into experimenting with the bigger budget; but so far I'm doing well sales wise *and* adding new likes/followers to my page which seems win-win in my book.

The main thing I really like about FB advertising is the targeted adds; I only show my ads to people that are specifically interested in my small niche. That is the key; if you have a well defined niche you can target them via FB. My CPC (Cost Per Click) is .08 on my main ad set that has been doing the best. I have another smaller one for an even more specific target (sub-niche, if you will) that is at .12 cents CPC.

Naturally, your mileage may vary; but so far Facebook has been the best money I've spent on advertising.


----------



## custeez

Millions of dollars per day are made selling t-shirts on facebook. If you cannot sell t-shirts on facebook, it is because your shirt isn't good enough, or your are trying to sell it to the wrong people.

I have a lot of experience selling on facebook. I'm happy to answer any questions you may have.


----------



## DublinDan

I haven't started advertising on FB yet, but anyone use Facebook for Dummies and if so is it any good ?


----------



## Apostolica

Seems to me to be two very different sides of the story here in regards to facebook ads and google adwords etc. 
I had campaigns in both facebook and google adwords and didn't make a single sale. I purchased social interest freak and ran with that for a while targeting people who had an interest in tattoo's and tshirts, lots of people came for a look but still no sales. I took down my ad after about 3 weeks as I got no sales.

I'm honest enough with myself to admit that I may be doing something wrong and are after any help in regards to facebook advertising.


----------



## DublinDan

Apostolica said:


> Seems to me to be two very different sides of the story here in regards to facebook ads and google adwords etc.
> I had campaigns in both facebook and google adwords and didn't make a single sale. I purchased social interest freak and ran with that for a while targeting people who had an interest in tattoo's and tshirts, lots of people came for a look but still no sales. I took down my ad after about 3 weeks as I got no sales.
> 
> I'm honest enough with myself to admit that I may be doing something wrong and are after any help in regards to facebook advertising.


Thanks Apostolica for the very, very honest reply. I brought out my first t shirt of the Irish UFC fighter Conor McGregor and have it on Etsy.com as well as a local Irish one Donedeal.ie and although I have got plenty of views not one sale in nearly two weeks. I'm not discouraged though as I'm on a start up business course with two months to go and will get Govt support for the first year (basically my social welfare and anything I make on top I can keep). Was hoping to sell on Ebay but Ebay seems to be only geared for large power sellers these days. I could sell them to friends in the gym, work etc but I would be learning nothing from that. But that's disappointing regarding facebook for you (and me). Ah well, I have a lot to learn but I'll get there some how !!!! That's again for your honesty.


----------



## NoXid

Not all designs are practical to sell via FB ads. The meaning/point of the design must be obvious in the little image area of a FB ad and be able to sell itself with the very limited text allowed in a FB ad. Some designs just will not be able to connect to their targets in that format.

My first attempt probably attracted clicks from exactly the wrong people, people misled by the largest visible aspect of the shirt who would then hate it once they understood the smaller less obvious aspects ... no sales from that ad! 

I've since reevaluated my design backlog with an eye toward designs that should work well in a FB ad. I've yet to roll out the new designs and ads, so cannot claim to have figured it out--but I do know people, people on here, who get good results with FB ads.

It comes down to 3 things:


 Forget FB, is the design something anyone really wants? I do test prints of new designs and wear them around. If no one asks me where they can get a shirt like that, then it is not a great design. I wore a new one to dinner last night and got two inquiries 
Can you define who would buy such a shirt within the FB targeting tools? If you cannot narrow the target down to those who are most likely to like the design, your ad will not perform well. Too much hay, not enough needles.
Can you make an ad from your design that will sell itself to the target in the limited format of a FB ad? As noted, some designs just can't tell their story in a small image with virtually no supporting text.
If you can honestly answer Yes to all three of those, then you should have success. If any one of those is No, then it ain't gonna work.


^ This is why we see such disparate stories/results from different people.


----------



## DublinDan

NoXid said:


> Not all designs are practical to sell via FB ads. The meaning/point of the design must be obvious in the little image area of a FB ad and be able to sell itself with the very limited text allowed in a FB ad. Some designs just will not be able to connect to their targets in that format.
> 
> My first attempt probably attracted clicks from exactly the wrong people, people misled by the largest visible aspect of the shirt who would then hate it once they understood the smaller less obvious aspects ... no sales from that ad!
> 
> I've since reevaluated my design backlog with an eye toward designs that should work well in a FB ad. I've yet to roll out the new designs and ads, so cannot claim to have figured it out--but I do know people, people on here, who get good results with FB ads.
> 
> It comes down to 3 things:
> 
> 
> Forget FB, is the design something anyone really wants? I do test prints of new designs and wear them around. If no one asks me where they can get a shirt like that, then it is not a great design. I wore a new one to dinner last night and got two inquiries
> Can you define who would buy such a shirt within the FB targeting tools? If you cannot narrow the target down to those who are most likely to like the design, your ad will not perform well. Too much hay, not enough needles.
> Can you make an ad from your design that will sell itself to the target in the limited format of a FB ad? As noted, some designs just can't tell their story in a small image with virtually no supporting text.
> If you can honestly answer Yes to all three of those, then you should have success. If any one of those is No, then it ain't gonna work.
> 
> 
> ^ This is why we see such disparate stories/results from different people.


i see your point about targeting customers, I'm into Mixed Martial Arts and motorbiking and hope to do t shorts for them. It's about targeting potential customers, Rome wasn't built in a day but I'll get there


----------



## porkchopharry

I've had very good success with FB ads. There are a couple key things you have to do.

1: Target, target, target.

2: Start off with your strongest seller. Assuming you are doing your own brand/retail, etc.

3:Let it run for a bit. 

4: Timing? We are just coming out of the worst sales season (here in the USA at least, I've sent more t-shirts to Europe, AUS, Canada, etc through the retailers that carry my stuff over the summer than here). After Sept 1 is when it starts heating up. For RETAIL. Custom printers seem to have their cold/hot season as the exact opposite of retail. But summer is not too good for retail/brand t-shirt sales. Kind of ironic. BUT, think about it: kids are out of school, people who still can - take vacations, and people just have less disposable income. 

If it's not working, then you have to ask yourself if you are targeting the right people? Or is your item compelling enough to make them click? 

Also...I see a LOT of people who REALLY WANT to fit into ONE specific market. My motto has always been to target the WORLD. So...take some chances try something new. It may be easier for a guy like me to take chances with designs that are a bit different than some of my others because I print my own stuff. But...the thing with tees is...you NEVER know what will sell until...it's for sale. Take a few more chances and see what happens. Worse comes to worse, it doesn't sell, and you ditch it.


----------



## Freshmonkseller

Advertising on Facebook is a lot of work.

The process of targeting is fun. Yet it takes some effort and a little bit of research figuring out what audience to target.

With me, the conversion rate of RHS ads increased gradually. I hold beautiful, visually appealing images and well-targeted audience responsible for this success.

*If it's a boosted post*, a huge part of the audience indulges only in the headline and the image of the post. 

10% opens the post. And even a lesser percentage ends up subscribing to my blogs.


----------



## Tshirt Coach

It does work. I am at 72 shirts sold today so far on Facebook. It's 4:23 pm here and I do more sales between 6:00 and 9:00 pm then any other time. 

People do buy, you can make a lot of sales but you have to set it up and manage it right. There's 3 general rules that you have to have a "YES" for:

1.) Can you find your audience easily on Facebook? 
2.) Are they passionate about the niche your shirt is in?
3.) Do they have enough disposable income to buy your shirt right now?

If any of those are a "no" then it won't work on Facebook. There's so many different ways to run campaigns but here's a generic breakdown:

Phase 1: Test ads, gather data, build up your retargeting lists
Phase 2: Retargeting ads, these show ads only to people who have previously clicked your ads, very profitable.
Phase 3: Lookalike ads, these are retargeting lookalike ads, conversion lookalike ads and page lookalike ads, also very profitable.
Phase 4: No Interest ads, you don't even put any targeting on these, you just let your conversion pixel optimize the ad targeting for you.

It can be daunting, but it works when put in place correctly. I know because I do this every day and LOVE it.


----------



## porkchopharry

Interesting...I had never thought about retargeting ads to previous clickers. So obvious, yet so genius. 

I've never used the conversion pixel. I don't believe I can embed it on my checkout page - big cartel site/security issue - is there another page that it works well on? The cart possibly? 

Good stuff.


----------



## NoXid

porkchopharry said:


> Interesting...I had never thought about retargeting ads to previous clickers. So obvious, yet so genius.
> 
> I've never used the conversion pixel. I don't believe I can embed it on my checkout page - big cartel site/security issue - is there another page that it works well on? The cart possibly?
> 
> Good stuff.


I believe there are ways to call the pixel from code (like on the Checkout button) without literally putting it on a particular page ... not sure if that gets around the security limits, though.

Here is what FB says about using it on 3rd party sites:
https://www.facebook.com/business/help/328988437301229?ref=related


----------



## Tshirt Coach

porkchopharry said:


> Interesting...I had never thought about retargeting ads to previous clickers. So obvious, yet so genius.
> 
> I've never used the conversion pixel. I don't believe I can embed it on my checkout page - big cartel site/security issue - is there another page that it works well on? The cart possibly?
> 
> Good stuff.


Yes retargeting ads are the highest ROI ads you can ever run. If you're not using a conversion pixel, you're basically throwing money down the toilet. Facebook can use your conversion pixel data to optimize your campaigns, meaning higher ROI for you.

There's no security issue. Pixels are used for tracking on all paid traffic networks like Facebook Ads and Google Adwords and Bing Ads. They have been for years. On my shopify store, I can place the pixel on the thank you page easily. I think you can put it on your thank you page after they complete their order with big cartel too. 

I just found this with a quick google search for how to implement it:

How do I insert conversion tracking code? | Aarcade Support

If you're doing any paid traffic you have to know which ads got the sales so you can manage your ad campaigns. It's vital and without it I wouldn't even run any paid traffic at all. If big cartel can't do it, (like I said I think they can), I would move my store to another platform for that reason only.


----------



## porkchopharry

Big Cartel will not allow you to put the pixel code, or make any alterations to the area where the customer inputs their credit card info because they do not want people using the system to siphon card numbers etc.

Now you can put it on the success page for paypal payments. But for credit cards, the success page is tied to the credit card input page. 

At least that is the way I've always understood it.

As far as not using the pixel. When I run and ad, I get a lot of clicks and sales. When I DON'T run and ad, sales droop. So it's obvious. I can also tell by how many people are sharing and liking my ad how succesful it's going. Which is odd - I dont think I've ever liked an ad personally. 

Kind of a rudimentary way of gauging success, but it's what I've done.


----------



## NoXid

With the tracking pixel FB can evolve the targeting to increase actual sales, rather than just ad clicks. That's what makes it worth having.


----------



## porkchopharry

I get it. No way to add tracking pixel to big cartel sites - they are working on it. 

I've grown from hobby to career. So I'll just keep doing what I do till they get it worked out. 

Big Cartel is actually pretty good at implementing things. And I see I'm not the only one who has requested this be implemented.


----------



## TeeBird100

porkchopharry said:


> I get it. No way to add tracking pixel to big cartel sites - they are working on it.
> 
> I've grown from hobby to career. So I'll just keep doing what I do till they get it worked out.
> 
> Big Cartel is actually pretty good at implementing things. And I see I'm not the only one who has requested this be implemented.


Ask Big Cartel if they can put the Facebook Conversion in your header code. You will leak as it will retarget even on those that bought, but you should be able to at least get it working for you. If Big Cartel let's you put your Google Analytics code on the page, they should be able to get the pixel code as well. 

Now I know very little of Big Cartel, but this is what I did with Shopify.


----------



## porkchopharry

TeeBird100 said:


> Ask Big Cartel if they can put the Facebook Conversion in your header code. You will leak as it will retarget even on those that bought, but you should be able to at least get it working for you. If Big Cartel let's you put your Google Analytics code on the page, they should be able to get the pixel code as well.
> 
> Now I know very little of Big Cartel, but this is what I did with Shopify.



Oh that's a good idea and I can implement that myself. The coding and design and such on the site is all mine. Just the encrypted checkout I have no access to. 

Much like Shopify I suspect. Both sites have thier cons. But the good outweighs the bad IMHO. 

I actually thought about migrating over to shopify before BC added credit card payment options. Now...not so much need for me. I'll just migrate over to my own host when the time is right. 

So just put it in the <head> area? near my analytics code.


----------



## TeeBird100

porkchopharry said:


> Oh that's a good idea and I can implement that myself. The coding and design and such on the site is all mine. Just the encrypted checkout I have no access to.
> 
> Much like Shopify I suspect. Both sites have thier cons. But the good outweighs the bad IMHO.
> 
> I actually thought about migrating over to shopify before BC added credit card payment options. Now...not so much need for me. I'll just migrate over to my own host when the time is right.
> 
> So just put it in the <head> area? near my analytics code.


Yes, you will not be able to see "conversions" so your Facebook conversion tracking will instead be people landing on your page, but you then will be able to retarget folks who came to your page.


----------



## porkchopharry

One last question....when creating a pixel it asks me to create a specific type. leads, checkout, etc. ads to cart, etc.

I'm gonna assume if I want to put it on my main layout page(s), I would select/create a "leads" pixel? Or are you still using a "checkouts" pixel?


----------



## porkchopharry

I went ahead and created a "leads" pixel. Installed and boom it works.

Now you guys have me all excited!

So...how do you retarget previous clickers/buyers then? Do you create a new target? Or does it automatically do so? I sound like a newb. But I love to learn!


----------



## Tshirt Coach

Create a retargeting pixel, place the code in between the head tags on your page. (Should be able to place it once in the header file).

Next go to "Tools" then "Audiences" and create and audience. Select "specific web pages" paste the link to your page that you want to build the list based on. Set the duration for 180 days, (that's the max they'll allow), then name your retargeting list.

You can create lists for each category or niche of your store and later when creating and ad, enter the retargeting list name in the custom audience field in the ad manager or power editor, which ever you use.

Not using a conversion pixel is like driving an 18 wheeler down a busy highway sitting backwards in the drivers seat with a blindfold on. Sure you might get to your destination, but odds are you're going to crash and burn.


----------



## porkchopharry

I'm sure it helps thanks for the info. 

I don't necessarily agree with the crash and burn part though. 

I actually do good business and enough to do it for a living that I enjoy. 

Can using the pixel increase my sales? I'm sure it will. So I look forward to that.


----------



## Tshirt Coach

If you're having success on Facebook Ads without using a conversion pixel, your ROI would be about 10x more with it.


----------



## porkchopharry

Now that I believe and that makes sense. And is rather exciting to me.

True story - I like to think of myself as a pretty smart dude. However, I always thought the conversion pixel was just a tool to track how many clicks from ads resulting in sales, and nothing more. 

Of course it does do that. But never had any idea that you could use it to retarget people.

So there you have it. One reason I love this business and all things related to it. You never stop learning. Therefore, it never gets boring. 

I learned a couple new things over the past week. Thanks for the info.


----------



## sophiarivera07

Paid Facebook advertising or business fb page is better choice for marketing.


----------



## Renne Dreamer

djjosephm said:


> Has anyone advertised on facebook? What have your results been?


Hi, it all depends on your goals. For example, let's say you want to sell 30% more t-shirts this 14th of February compared to the 2015 (assuming you sold 500). 

We can use Facebook to create a campaign. In my experience, we need to be very strict with our objectives. This year I invested only $300Dlls on facebook ads one month before San Valentines Day (Jan 11-Feb 14) and I 
earn almost 300% more. I start using facebook and google ads in 2014, the key it's to be patient and build a good strategy


----------

